# My new Ariens 28 Pro 926084



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Picked up my new machine this afternoon. It is the 926084 for 2022, a Pro 28 RapidTrak with Hydro and electric chute and deflector control. Unfortunately it has the 2.8 liter small gas tank.
Here are some pictures:


























This model appears to replace the 926078 from 2021.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

New is nice. 
Looks like it will eat some snow.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You must have been on Santa's good list.

Nice machine, hoping you get to give it a good test in the near future.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet ride ...... .


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Want……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

minnesotaman82 said:


> Want……
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice machine!


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Town said:


> Picked up my new machine this afternoon. It is the 926084 for 2022, a Pro 28 RapidTrak with Hydro and electric chute and deflector control. Unfortunately it has the 2.8 liter small gas tank.
> Here are some pictures:
> View attachment 185191
> View attachment 185192
> ...


Looking very sharp, I want it. And I just bought the "old" model.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Town said:


> Picked up my new machine this afternoon. It is the 926084 for 2022, a Pro 28 RapidTrak with Hydro and electric chute and deflector control. Unfortunately it has the 2.8 liter small gas tank.
> Here are some pictures:
> View attachment 185191
> View attachment 185192
> ...


What are the price on this new 2022 model compared to the old 2021 model?


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Very nice machine. I will be curious if you gas cap will "weep" from that tiny tank.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> What are the price on this new 2022 model compared to the old 2021 model?


I paid CAD$5,424 with taxes. The list price is CAD$5,200 and i got $400 off. But a 2022 model is hard to find. I don’t know what the 2021 model price was, but it had less equipment, manual chute where the new model has electric chute and deflector control.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Badger9402 said:


> Very nice machine. I will be curious if you gas cap will "weep" from that tiny tank.


It is a different cap compared to my 2015 Platinum. It fits much tighter. It is very shallow and more like the B&S 6 liter cap that i have on my Platinum.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

That's nice to hear, and hopefully they corrected the problem. The "new" fix was a replacement cap from Ariens, and this one still weeps as well. It fits tight, but weeps like the original one, and two different caps on my previous Platinum. In any case, you have a very nice machine..


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Badger9402 said:


> That's nice to hear, and hopefully they corrected the problem. The "new" fix was a replacement cap from Ariens, and this one still weeps as well. It fits tight, but weeps like the original one, and two different caps on my previous Platinum. In any case, you have a very nice machine..


I changed the tank rather than the cap since the cap was not a good design. My new snowblower is filled to the brim so i can see if it leaks. It didn’t leak overnight where the original Platinum cap would have leaked.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> You must have been on Santa's good list.
> 
> Nice machine, hoping you get to give it a good test in the near future.


Yes, must have because she did not baulk at the price at all. Must have done some things right.

We have had 37 cms of snow this December compared to 17 cms last December. But little snow in forecast for the rest of the month. The 5 cms forecast for last night and this morning in -6 C temperatures turned out to be freezing rain.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Town said:


> I changed the tank rather than the cap since the cap was not a good design. My new snowblower is filled to the brim so i can see if it leaks. It didn’t leak overnight where the original Platinum cap would have leaked.


I just bought a 2022 Pro 28 but has tires and no electric chute, had a Honda 1332ATD and hated the electric chute because it was too slow for me, i felt like i was waiting for it, but don't know how fast Ariens is


----------



## Whiskey8 (Dec 10, 2021)

Town said:


> Picked up my new machine this afternoon. It is the 926084 for 2022, a Pro 28 RapidTrak with Hydro and electric chute and deflector control. Unfortunately it has the 2.8 liter small gas tank.
> Here are some pictures:
> View attachment 185191
> View attachment 185192
> ...


I too just purchased a 926084, online though as any tracked model is scarce in stores. Let's hope the fuel capacity will go a long way in the 420cc. There are folks with these rapidtraks that are not satisfied with the bucket pressure, they have chosen to mod the height adjuster. See this thread if you haven't already. Thread.


dmurphy said:


> I just bought a 2022 Pro 28 but has tires and no electric chute, had a Honda 1332ATD and hated the electric chute because it was too slow for me, i felt like i was waiting for it, but don't know how fast Ariens is


I have no previous experience with electric chute controls but find the Ariens mini joystick to be pretty darn sweet. The speed is quick for both actions and the stick location is conveniently located under the right thumb.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dmurphy said:


> I just bought a 2022 Pro 28 but has tires and no electric chute, had a Honda 1332ATD and hated the electric chute because it was too slow for me, i felt like i was waiting for it, but don't know how fast Ariens is


I like the joystick control of electric chute and deflector very much. I used electric chute on a borrowed John Deere 11/30 and liked that too but slower than Ariens more complete solution.

The Ariens electric chute works very well. It is about as fast as the manual control. Overall it would be faster because the joystick is just by your right hand thumb holding the auger clutch so quicker to start operating it. Deflector is not as fast as manual but again faster overall because access to joystick is much faster.

This is based on some experience while machine is stationary and this morning clearing EOD after snow plow filled it in. That would be for 6 driveways cleared length wise.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Whiskey8 said:


> I too just purchased a 926084, online though as any tracked model is scarce in stores. Let's hope the fuel capacity will go a long way in the 420cc. There are folks with these rapidtraks that are not satisfied with the bucket pressure, they have chosen to mod the height adjuster. See this thread if you haven't already. Thread.
> 
> I have no previous experience with electric chute controls but find the Ariens mini joystick to be pretty darn sweet. The speed is quick for both actions and the stick location is conveniently located under the right thumb.


I did read that thread and concluded the extra notch was to aid in clearing a gravel driveway. I only clear paved surfaces so the stock positions work fine for me based on limited use.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

You mean Santa didn't drop that off?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Badger9402 said:


> That's nice to hear, and hopefully they corrected the problem. The "new" fix was a replacement cap from Ariens, and this one still weeps as well. It fits tight, but weeps like the original one, and two different caps on my previous Platinum. In any case, you have a very nice machine..


I did run my machine to clear some EOD snow and it did not leak gas from the cap with the over filled tank. Attached are some pics of the underside of the cap and the tank opening with some fuel used from EOD work, and still above full, so overfilled.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Town said:


> Unfortunately it has the 2.8 liter small gas tank.


I believe it is only the Kraken and Mountaineering editions that have the larger gas tanks. Either way I'm sure you'll be happy with that machine, looks great 👍


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> I believe it is only the Kraken and Mountaineering editions that have the larger gas tanks. Either way I'm sure you'll be happy with that machine, looks great 👍


Yes, that is the way the spec's read. I will be filling up many times for a snowfall. My Platinum had the small gas tank so I put the B&S 6 liter tank on it. Probably end up with the 7 liter Kraken/Mountaineering tank when they become available.

On another note, do you have free play in the cable for the right lever to adjust track setting (wheel position)? On mine there is slack at the handle even though it seems to have full travel at the track end. The outer cable seems too short?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Town said:


> On another note, do you have free play in the cable for the right lever to adjust track setting (wheel position)? On mine there is slack at the handle even though it seems to have full travel at the track end. The outer cable seems too short?


I actually don't have that cable. The Kraken has an electronic actuator. If you look at the pic of the dash, the switch on the lower left by the grip is a rocker that controls the actuator. Makes the track settings infinitely variable from full wheel to full dig in modes. Can also be adjusted on the fly so no need to stop.








This video shows how you can adjust the cable on your machine. It starts at the 5-minute mark.


----------



## chipg1956 (Mar 28, 2021)

One thing good about the China motors is they are generally quite good on fuel.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the pictures. My cap looked exactly like that one, but it leaked. The "new & improved" cap from Ariens did not have the chain attachment, but still weeps. I noticed the other day that gas had weeped out even when it was not in use. My Platinum did the same thing. I think it must be just the luck of the draw. Thanks again for the info and the pictures.


----------

